

Has identi.ca given private data to the government? - _delirium
https://e14n.com/evan/note/detMB9QgTvaKD1G3i11wJw

======
bofussing
The fact that Identi.ca is based in Canada is certainly one of my stronger
reasons for wanting to use this micro-blogging service over US based Twitter.
Canadians seem to give a damn about privacy.

Too bad so many Internet properties are based in the US or are US owned, until
we get to the bottom of this NSA debacle these can all be viewed as honeypots
for the feds.

Bo

~~~
salimmadjd
Canada is rapidly changing under Harper (Canadian Bush). I wouldn't trust
anything in Canada either. I wish someone woukd start looking at places in
Europe with stronger privacy laws like Germany. Or if Iceland had better
connections to place it in Iceland.

~~~
mladenkovacevic
So you're with the pedophiles then!

An explanation for non-Canadians: In response to criticism to the
Conservatives' "lawful access" legislation, which would require Canadian ISPs
to install monitoring equipment on their networks and allow government
warrant-less access to user data, our Public Safety Minister, Vic Toews,
famously said: "You're either with the government, or with the child
molesters"

~~~
biomechanica
Plus U.S law enforcement having the ability (under Canadian officers guidance)
to arrest Canadian citizens on Canadian soil.

I also remember the Harper government opening up sharing Canadian citizen's
personal information with the U.S border.

Canada's government right now is all about bowing down to the U.S.

------
polarix
I think there's another reason: there appears to be only one human, and he is
both the engineer and spokesperson. If the engineer could be read in and
forced not to communicate with either the public or the rest of the team, it
would be a more feasible operation.

------
teawithcarl
Thanks, Evan.

\- (still plan to visit you in Montreal)

